# Your hobbies?



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this is on here already but...

When I'm bored I usually go out and fly my planes which is ironic because I'm terribly afraid of heights.  I think it is because they can move around and aren't limiteed to the ground.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 8, 2008)

For fun, I draw, go on here/go online generally, read (fanfiction, manga and actual books), play video games, go out with friends or hang out with my sister. 

I sleep a lot too, but I don't think that qualifies as a hobby.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 8, 2008)

Lessee. Drawing, playing guitar, writing, playing video games, reading fan fiction, reading a good book, keeping tabs in science and philosophy, surfing the internet, thinking up songs and ways to 'attack' my friends, look at the stars with a telescope, admire other people, watch TV, ect.

I think that's most of em :/


----------

